# [gelöst] sci-libs/gdal baut nicht

## Funatiker

Unter i386: Ein revdep-rebuild scheiterte bei =sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1. Dieselbe Version wurde früher jedoch erfolgreich installiert. Ein Bug-Report berichtet von Problemen im Zusammenspiel mit =sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2. Im vorliegenden Fall ist jedoch =sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7. Anders als im genannten Bug-Report treten die Probleme sowohl in der aktuell als stabil markierten Version sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1 als auch in sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1. Was mache ich also falsch?

```
 * Package:    sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: nerdboy@gentoo.org sci-geosciences@gentoo.org

 * USE:        aux_xml curl doc elibc_glibc gif jpeg kernel_linux mysql pdf perl png postgres ruby_targets_ruby18 userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   ccache nostrip sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gdal-1.8.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1 ...

 * Applying 1.7.2-ruby_cflags.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying gdal-1.5.0-soname.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/m4 ...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf -I /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/m4 ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gdal-1.8.1/

 *   Applying install-sh/1.5 patch ...

 *   Applying portage/2.2 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1 ...

 * econf: updating gdal-1.8.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gdal-1.8.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-shared --disable-static --with-expat --without-grass --without-hdf4 --without-fme --without-pcraster --without-kakadu --without-mrsid --without-jp2mrsid --without-msg --without-bsb --without-dods-root --without-oci --without-ingres --without-spatialite --without-dwgdirect --without-epsilon --without-idb --without-sde --without-libtool --with-libz=/usr/ --with-ogr --with-grib --with-vfk --with-libtiff=external --with-geotiff=external --disable-debug --with-pg --without-cfitsio --without-netcdf --with-png --with-jpeg --with-pcidsk --with-gif --without-ogdi --without-hdf5 --without-jasper --without-ecw --without-xerces --without-odbc --with-curl --without-sqlite3 --with-mysql=/usr/bin/mysql_config --without-geos --with-pam --with-poppler --with-perl --without-ruby --without-python --without-threads --with-pymoddir=//usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages

configure: loading site script /usr/share/config.site

configure: loading site script /usr/share/crossdev/include/site/linux

configure: loading site script /usr/share/crossdev/include/site/i686-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking C_WFLAGS for maximum warnings... -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking CXX_WFLAGS for maximum warnings... -Wall

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -shared ... yes

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for nanosleep in -lrt... yes

checking for sin in -lm... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking assert.h usability... yes

checking assert.h presence... yes

checking for assert.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking dbmalloc.h usability... no

checking dbmalloc.h presence... no

checking for dbmalloc.h... no

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking values.h usability... yes

checking values.h presence... yes

checking for values.h... yes

checking float.h usability... yes

checking float.h presence... yes

checking for float.h... yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking direct.h usability... no

checking direct.h presence... no

checking for direct.h... no

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for 64bit integer type... long long

checking for 64bit file io... yes

checking for stat64... yes

checking for fopen64... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking size of unsigned long... 4

checking size of void*... 4

checking for int8... no

checking for int16... no

checking for int32... no

checking native cpu bit order... lsb2msb

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for atoll... yes

checking for strtof... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking whether strtof is declared... yes

checking for readlink... yes

checking for gmtime_r... yes

checking for localtime_r... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking to enable debug build... no, CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC"

checking whether GCC 4.1 atomic builtins are available... yes

checking whether we should hide internal symbols... no

checking for local include/lib path... none

configure: checking whether we should include thread/mutex support......

        thread safe support disabled.

checking for deflateInit_ in -lz... yes

checking for inflateCopy in -lz... yes

using libz library from /usr/

checking for pg_config... /usr/bin/pg_config

checking for PostgreSQL... yes

checking for PQconnectdb in -lpq... yes

checking for PQputCopyData in -lpq... yes

checking for PQescapeStringConn in -lpq... yes

checking for G_gisinit_2 in -lgrass5... no

FITS support disabled.

PCRaster support disabled.

netCDF support disabled.

checking for libpng... checking for png_set_IHDR in -lpng... yes

checking png.h usability... yes

checking png.h presence... yes

checking for png.h... yes

using pre-installed libpng.

checking for PCIDSK... using internal libpcidsk.

checking for libtiff... using libtiff from external.

checking for TIFFScanlineSize64 in -ltiff... yes

BigTIFF support enabled.

checking for XTIFFClientOpen in -lgeotiff... yes

using libgeotiff from external.

checking for jpeg_read_scanlines in -ljpeg... yes

checking jpeglib.h usability... yes

checking jpeglib.h presence... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

using pre-installed libjpeg.

checking for jpeg12... disabled, libjpeg or libtiff not internal

checking for DGifOpenFileName in -lgif... yes

using pre-installed libgif.

ogdi support disabled.

checking for FMEObjects... disabled by user

hdf4 support disabled.

hdf5 support disabled.

configure: JasPer (JPEG2000) support disabled.

checking for opj_decode_tile_data in -lopenjpeg... no

checking openjpeg.h usability... yes

checking openjpeg.h presence... yes

checking for openjpeg.h... yes

ECW support disabled.

checking for Kakadu JPEG2000 support... not requested.

configure: MrSID support disabled.

configure: MrSID/MG4 Lidar support disabled.

checking for MSG... not requested

checking for BSB... disabled by user

checking if Oracle support is enabled... no

checking for GRIB... enabled

checking for OGR ... enabled

checking for MySQL... yes

checking for Ingres... no

checking for Xerces C++ Parser... no

checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lexpat... yes

checking for Expat XML Parser headers in /usr/include... found

checking for Expat XML Parser... yes

checking if Expat XML Parser version is >= 1.95.0... yes

checking for Google libkml... no

ODBC support disabled.

checking if Oracle support is enabled... no

checking Checking for DODS... disabled

checking for curl-config... /usr/bin/curl-config

        found libcurl version 7.24.0

checking for curl_global_init in -lcurl... yes

disabled

checking for SQLite3 library >= 3.0.0... disabled

checking Checking for DWGdirect... disabled

configure: "IBM Informix DataBlade support disabled."

configure: checking whether we should include ESRI SDE support...

        ESRI SDE support not requested.

checking for VFK support... yes

GEOS support disabled

checking for OpenCL support... no

checking whether to enable PAM... yes

checking for poppler... yes

checking if Catalog::optContent exists... yes

checking if BaseStream constructor needs 2 arguments... yes

checking how to link PROJ.4 library... link dynamically.

checking GDAL version information from gdal_version.h: 1.8.1

checking for perl bindings... enabled

checking for php bindings... disabled

checking for ruby bindings... disabled

checking for python bindings... disabled

configure: checking whether we should include rasdaman support...

        rasdaman support not requested.

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating GDALmake.opt

config.status: WARNING:  'GDALmake.opt.in' seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating port/cpl_config.h

config.status: executing libtool commands

GDAL is now configured for i686-pc-linux-gnu

  Installation directory:    /usr

  C compiler:                i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC

  C++ compiler:              i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC

  LIBTOOL support:           no

  LIBZ support:              external

  LIBLZMA support:           no

  GRASS support:             no

  CFITSIO support:           no

  PCRaster support:          no

  NetCDF support:            no

  LIBPNG support:            external

  LIBTIFF support:           external (BigTIFF=yes)

  LIBGEOTIFF support:        external

  LIBJPEG support:           external

  8/12 bit JPEG TIFF:        no

  LIBGIF support:            external

  OGDI support:              no

  HDF4 support:              no

  HDF5 support:              no

  Kakadu support:            no

  JasPer support:            no

  OpenJPEG support:          no

  ECW support:               no

  MrSID support:             no

  MrSID/MG4 Lidar support:   no

  MSG support:               no

  GRIB support:              yes

  EPSILON support:           no

  cURL support (wms/wcs/...):yes

  PostgreSQL support:        yes

  MySQL support:             yes

  Ingres support:            no

  Xerces-C support:          no

  NAS support:               no

  Expat support:             yes

  Google libkml support:     no

  ODBC support:              no

  PGeo support:              no

  PCIDSK support:            internal

  OCI support:               no

  GEORASTER support:         no

  SDE support:               no

  Rasdaman support:          no

  DODS support:              no

  SQLite support:            no

  SpatiaLite support:        no

  DWGdirect support          no

  INFORMIX DataBlade support:no

  GEOS support:              no

  VFK support:               yes

  Poppler support:           yes

  OpenCL support:            no

  SWIG Bindings:          perl 

  Statically link PROJ.4:    no

  enable OGR building:       yes

  enable pthread support:    no

  hide internal symbols:     no

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1 ...

make -j13 -j1 -C /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/swig/perl generate 

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/swig/perl'

swig -Wall -I../include -I../include/perl -I../include/perl/docs -DPERL_CPAN_NAMESPACE -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1 -c++ -perl -o gdal_wrap.cpp ../include/gdal.i

../include/osr.i:63: Warning 322: Redundant redeclaration of 'retStringAndCPLFree',

../include/ogr.i:41: Warning 322: previous declaration of 'retStringAndCPLFree'.

../include/cpl.i:45: Warning 322: Redundant redeclaration of 'retStringAndCPLFree',

../include/ogr.i:41: Warning 322: previous declaration of 'retStringAndCPLFree'.

../include/gdal.i:789: Warning 322: Redundant redeclaration of 'GeneralCmdLineProcessor',

../include/ogr.i:2004: Warning 322: previous declaration of 'GeneralCmdLineProcessor'.

swig -Wall -I../include -I../include/perl -I../include/perl/docs -DPERL_CPAN_NAMESPACE -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1 -c++ -perl -o ogr_wrap.cpp ../include/ogr.i

../include/osr.i:63: Warning 322: Redundant redeclaration of 'retStringAndCPLFree',

../include/ogr.i:41: Warning 322: previous declaration of 'retStringAndCPLFree'.

swig -Wall -I../include -I../include/perl -I../include/perl/docs -DPERL_CPAN_NAMESPACE -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1 -c++ -perl -o osr_wrap.cpp ../include/osr.i

if [ ! -d lib ]; then mkdir lib; fi

if [ ! -d "lib/Geo" ]; then mkdir "lib/Geo"; fi

if [ ! -d "lib/Geo/GDAL" ]; then mkdir "lib/Geo/GDAL"; fi

if [ -f GDAL.pm ]; then mv GDAL.pm lib/Geo; fi

if [ -f Const.pm ]; then mv Const.pm lib/Geo/GDAL; fi

if [ -f OGR.pm ]; then mv OGR.pm lib/Geo; fi

if [ -f OSR.pm ]; then mv OSR.pm lib/Geo; fi

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/swig/perl'

make -j13 -j1 

(cd port; make)

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_conv.o cpl_conv.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_error.o cpl_error.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_string.o cpl_string.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cplgetsymbol.o cplgetsymbol.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_strtod.o cpl_strtod.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_path.o cpl_path.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_csv.o cpl_csv.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_findfile.o cpl_findfile.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_minixml.o cpl_minixml.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_multiproc.o cpl_multiproc.cpp

cpl_multiproc.cpp: In function ‘void* CPLLockFile(const char*, double)’:

cpl_multiproc.cpp:348:37: warning: ignoring return value of ‘size_t fwrite(const void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_list.o cpl_list.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_getexecpath.o cpl_getexecpath.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cplstring.o cplstring.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_win32.o cpl_vsil_win32.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsisimple.o cpl_vsisimple.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil.o cpl_vsil.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsi_mem.o cpl_vsi_mem.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_unix_stdio_64.o cpl_vsil_unix_stdio_64.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_http.o cpl_http.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_hash_set.o cpl_hash_set.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cplkeywordparser.o cplkeywordparser.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_recode_stub.o cpl_recode_stub.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_quad_tree.o cpl_quad_tree.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_atomic_ops.o cpl_atomic_ops.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_subfile.o cpl_vsil_subfile.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_time.o cpl_time.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_stdout.o cpl_vsil_stdout.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_sparsefile.o cpl_vsil_sparsefile.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_abstract_archive.o cpl_vsil_abstract_archive.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_tar.o cpl_vsil_tar.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_stdin.o cpl_vsil_stdin.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_buffered_reader.o cpl_vsil_buffered_reader.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_base64.o cpl_base64.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_curl.o cpl_vsil_curl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -mtune=pentium3 -funroll-loops -pipe -fPIC  -Wall  -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include         -DHAVE_CURL -DHAVE_LIBZ -c -o cpl_vsil_gzip.o cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp

In file included from cpl_minizip_unzip.h:71:0,

                 from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:48:35: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:49:34: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:50:35: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:51:41: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:52:33: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:53:33: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:54:37: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:58:5: error: ‘open_file_func’ does not name a type

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:59:5: error: ‘read_file_func’ does not name a type

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:60:5: error: ‘write_file_func’ does not name a type

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:61:5: error: ‘tell_file_func’ does not name a type

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:62:5: error: ‘seek_file_func’ does not name a type

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:63:5: error: ‘close_file_func’ does not name a type

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:64:5: error: ‘testerror_file_func’ does not name a type

cpl_minizip_ioapi.h:70:30: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:141:41: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:154:28: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:165:29: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:172:25: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:179:33: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:187:36: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:200:33: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:206:32: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:213:30: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:245:38: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:269:53: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:279:35: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:285:43: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:293:36: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:306:36: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:321:36: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:327:35: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

In file included from cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:84:0:

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:341:26: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:346:23: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_minizip_unzip.h:351:38: error: expected initializer before ‘OF’

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp: In constructor ‘VSIZipReader::VSIZipReader(const char*)’:

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1581:38: error: ‘cpl_unzOpen’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp: In destructor ‘virtual VSIZipReader::~VSIZipReader()’:

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1593:26: error: ‘cpl_unzClose’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp: In member function ‘void VSIZipReader::SetInfo()’:

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1604:85: error: ‘cpl_unzGetCurrentFileInfo’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp: In member function ‘virtual int VSIZipReader::GotoNextFile()’:

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1625:33: error: ‘cpl_unzGoToNextFile’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp: In member function ‘virtual int VSIZipReader::GotoFirstFile()’:

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1639:34: error: ‘cpl_unzGoToFirstFile’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp: In member function ‘virtual VSIVirtualHandle* VSIZipFilesystemHandler::Open(const char*, const char*)’:

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1841:32: error: ‘cpl_unzOpenCurrentFile’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1843:60: error: ‘cpl_unzGetCurrentFileZStreamPos’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1846:81: error: ‘cpl_unzGetCurrentFileInfo’ was not declared in this scope

cpl_vsil_gzip.cpp:1848:33: error: ‘cpl_unzCloseCurrentFile’ was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [cpl_vsil_gzip.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port'

make: *** [port-target] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7590:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sci-libs:gdal-1.8.1:20120515-102612.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1/work/gdal-1.8.1'
```

Update: gelöst. siehe untenLast edited by Funatiker on Tue May 22, 2012 7:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Bau mal zlib mit USE="minizip" (ich gehe davon aus, dass du gerade USE="-minizip" hast)

----------

## Funatiker

Im Gegenteil: Wegen app-office/scribus-1.4.1 habe ich „minizip“ bei zlib in die package.use eingetragen:

```
#required by app-office/scribus-1.4.1, required by app-office/scribus:0 (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 minizip
```

Update:

Offenbar hatte ich den erwähnten Bug-Report falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, die mit zlib funktionierende Version sei 1.8.1. Offenbar ist die gesuchte Version 1.8.1-r1, da hier offenbar minizip explizit unterstützt wird.

Vergleiche:

gdal-1.8.1-r1.ebuild Z. 29

```
( || ( <sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r1 >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2[minizip] ) )
```

und

gdal-1.8.1.ebuild 2. 29

```
sys-libs/zlib
```

Wenn ich die eigentlich nicht stabile Version sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1 über die /etc/portage/package.keywords erlaubte, baut sci-libs/gdal.

----------

